# When we first got Gracie, I worried about her eating a bead...



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

That must have been so scary for you when she got out. Thank goodness she saw your daughter and wanted to be with her. I am sorry but I did laugh at the description of you coming in and the empty cupcake wrapper on the floor. LOL
Puppies really are interested in everything that they shouldnt have. Maybe when your daughter is doing her homework Gracie can be in another room or crate. Maybe get a baby gate, so she can see your kids but not interfere with their homework. 
Good luck!!


----------



## gunjee (Aug 28, 2008)

*Oh, she doesn't interfere with my daughter doing her homework, it's just hard to*

find pencils nowadays my daughter can use. Gracie is a very smart dog. She will only be chewing a pencil when no one is looking. I have never found her chewing a pencil, just the pieces of the pencil. My son will find her with a pencil and take it away, but she doesn't respect him. She thinks he's another puppy. I thought she respected my daughter because she'll feed Gracie sometimes, but the trainer says the way Gracie paces and goes nuts when my daughter leaves to go to the bus stop means she thinks of my daughter as one of her puppies and is behaving the way a mommy dog would if you took away one of her puppies. 

She knocked down our curtain in the office while watching squirrels fromt he window and getting a little crazy and I haven't had a chance to fix it so it's on the floor along a wall right now. She has a new Galileo nylabone souper size that she brought in there, and she sat right down on the curtain to chew it. I don't want doggie slobber getting all over our curtains, so I walked over and took it from her and put it on the carpet. She sat down to chew it at the carpet and I praised her for chewing it there, but then my son came and she didn't want to be disturbed while chewing her new toy, so she picked it up and walked back to the curtain with it and sat down. I took it from her and put it down on the carpet and praised her when she began to chew it there. The next time she brought the bone in the office, she walked to the curtain, thought better of it, and brought it to the carpet to chew it. She's such a smart doggie! But because she's so smart, she also likes to test her limits and our patience.

-Shilpa


----------

